# Colombo subtrate but which one



## dean (9 Jul 2016)

I've been looking at using the Colombo substrates Nutribase / Flora Base Pro 
but I'm confused 
The company say that they are both rich in nutrients 
Nutribase needs to be topped
Flora Base Pro does not but can be used to top the other !

Why would I need both ?

Anyone shine any light on this ?

Anyone used either ? 


Regards
Dean


----------



## zozo (9 Jul 2016)

I used the Flora Base Pro powder type to cap the akadama and use as front substrate for the hairgrass carpet. It is very light in weight and very easy crushed into powder.
Because it is so soft and spongy it trapes a lot of air and becommes even lighter. This makes it a rather unpleasend substrate to work with when planting a lot of small carpet plants like HC, MC or hairgrass when tank is flooded.  After it is soaked for a while and all traped air is out this becommes little better, but then it will becomme so soft that it'll fall apart.. Also with vacuuming the substrate, more substrate than dirt is sucked out.

Also looking at the price which is rather expensive i think there are better choises to be made..

It was this substrates light weight and because it shifts so easily i needed a year to get my MC carpet dense.. Because i could only plant single stems rather very far appart. To close together and larger bushes didn't hold just floated up again.. One word it "Sucks", actualy i wished it would suck a bit more and hold plants in. 
Tho it grows plants very well once they are established..

I would say if you realy know what you are doing, dry start the tank and have no need to switch plants around and do some rescaping later. And leave it as is till the end of time, it is ok to use.. I guess that's what the "Pro" stands for, are you no professional and like to experiment or need to switch plants around after flooding do not buy Flora Base Pro, it's a pain in the but and a waste of money.


----------



## GHNelson (9 Jul 2016)

Marcel is hit the nail on the head....if your going to use it go dry start method!
George farmer used it in one of his journals low techish!.........Too great effect.
http://ukaps.org/forum/threads/my-best-low-tech-scape-so-far.38709/
One thing I would say about Colombo flora Base, its excellent for emersed set-ups!
hoggie


----------



## dean (10 Jul 2016)

So even though they recommend topping Nutribase with flora base pro 
That's a waste of money in both your views 
So is it worth using either one and capping with something else ?
Or simply avoid both products ?

I find this whole substrate thing confusing as there doesn't seem to be a "Best Substrate" 
Yeah I know there's so many variables to take into consideration 


Regards
Dean


----------



## zozo (10 Jul 2016)

I do not know about any other Colombo substrates, Tho i read very positive reviews about it.. But that Pro stuff is something relatively new, maybe about 2 years now. I bought it because of it's color and didn't know what to expect. Saw it bought it tried it... Dry started my tank and all went as planned.. Till "plant", didn't work with me after it all was flooded..  Then i realized flora base pro is for pro's, those who plant with knowledge and have no need to fiddle around anymore.

It aint the most ideal substrate to poke around in, but it grows plants very well.. The choice is yours..  Are you confident enough, it could be the columbus egg, are you not it could become a disaster instead.. 

Flora base pro could be described as a one way ticket.. All tho after a lot of cursing, waiting and patience it still worked out alright for me,, But i'm not going to buy it again. Actualy even if you gave it for free i still would look for other and better alternatives..


----------



## dean (11 Jul 2016)

Ok I'm looking for a base layer that will help reduce my harness and buffer my ph 

What would anyone suggest 

Low tech 


Regards
Dean


----------

